# IT`S coming



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

do you know what it is??????:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 24, 2019)

?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

Rust_Trader said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 1084339



:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2019)

That's my girl!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2019)

This ?


----------



## vincev (Oct 24, 2019)

Yup,I know what it is.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 24, 2019)

...well I don't ! And I want to know !!!...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This ?
> 
> View attachment 1084366



hay that toy airplane is upside down


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> ...well I don't ! And I want to know !!!...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 24, 2019)

...yes !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2019)

Take your time...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1084396


----------



## Boris (Oct 24, 2019)

Since you've already got everybody's attention, maybe now might be a good time to try and sell us something.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

Boris said:


> Since you've already got everybody's attention, maybe now might be a good time to try and sell us something.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2019)

If it's _another _Schwinn I'm gonna be pissed..


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 24, 2019)

I’ve wasted  to much time here. I don’t care anymore.....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2019)

*This *


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 24, 2019)

I know what it is, I think feeling would be like a 5 year old waiting for Santa.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 24, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1084391



Gritty!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2019)

*I know what it is .. just hope it makes it to you safe ..*

*


*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2019)

Did you get a new belt for your trousers?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I know what it is .. just hope it makes it to you safe ..*
> 
> *View attachment 1084460*


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)

I’m sorry to inform you, that we had a little trouble with your shipment.


But that’s ok, because the seller had it insured for $1,000 dollars.
So we’re good right?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)

Good news!
Fortunately, we were able to recover your container on the bottom of the ocean. So, not taking any chances, we decided the best way to go was by air.
Bad news is, that once again, we had a little trouble with your shipment.
But, all is not lost. We were able to recover the mini bar, so the Chivas shooters are on us.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Good news!
> Fortunately, we were able to recover your container on the bottom of the ocean. So, not taking any chances, we decided the best way to go was by air.
> Bad news is, that once again, we had a little trouble with your shipment.
> But, all is not lost. We were able to recover the mini bar, so the Chivas shooters are on us.View attachment 1084599


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)

all original


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok, 
There some light at the end of the tunnel.
We had some looters at the crash site, and our security personnel was able to put one guy out with a fire suppression device.
He was trying to make off with a package that suspiciously looked like yours.
It looked a little like an over cooked marshmallow, but once we blew off the scorched edges, we think that a successful delivery is still possible.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)

All the experts agree, that shipping a bike in two boxes is the way to go.
So, to insure the best possible outcome, we decided to go one better, and ship it on two separate trains.


Now, I know this is going to be hard to believe, but once again, we had a little trouble with your shipment.



A head on collision with the two trains that were delivering your packages?
You’ve gotta be shi++ing me!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2019)

So are we.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## DonChristie (Oct 24, 2019)

Is this one of those gender reveal parties that the millenials are all doing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2019)

After all the hype this better be a full boogie, deluxe, prewar ballooner or I'm going to be seriously disappointed!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 24, 2019)

Hopefully not that blob creature with over 750 genders that absorbs the knowledge of the other blobs it eats that I saw in the news recently.

And yeah, it refused to eat anyone in DC so it's a supreme intelligence.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2019)

At this point if "It" isn't a "She", I'm no longer interested


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 24, 2019)

no, Dorothy, the spammer is gone now, you're home...


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2019)

I've been staking out your porch!
Disappearing Act!

Where'd it go?


"Dunno!"


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2019)

Why do the Heathen Rage?  Resurrected Billions to farm ocean bottoms when seas removed by coming whirlwinds!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)

DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF YOU DO KEEP THE SECRET FOR THE GRAND REVEAL..... IF YOU DON,T TAKE A GUESS & SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2019)

will it live up to all this *HYPE?*


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 25, 2019)

bricycle said:


> will it live up to all this *HYPE?*





YES !


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

Heavy handed moderation at work.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, so a picture of a child molesting rapist is ok, but
> a picture of a United States Congressman is way too much.
> Heavy handed moderation at work.



We don’t want to trigger anyone.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 25, 2019)

Hopefully the ending of this thread or  a years supply of Ice Cream sandwiches. If not a 1917 or 18  HD motobike, it will be a letdown for sure..


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah, even if it’s an Aerocycle, it better have a naked lady on it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, even if it’s an Aerocycle, it better have a naked lady on it.View attachment 1084839



Just spit out my coffee!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 25, 2019)

Is that a horn on that bike [emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]


Jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2019)

I think it's just breathing heavy at this stage. Thanks for keeping us focused @cyclingday!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

I knew, it couldn’t stay up too long.
I’m glad you guys got a chance to enjoy it for a little while.


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 25, 2019)

Give it your best shot
Your favorite tank bike
Tank bike Thursday 
What bike did you ride today 

All wrapped up in one post
And now it’s GONE [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



Jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I knew, it couldn’t stay up too long.
> I’m glad you guys got a chance to enjoy it for a little while.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I knew, it couldn’t stay up too long.
> I’m glad you guys got a chance to enjoy it for a little while.



I was sure to download it before it vanished!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2019)

*Is the seller riding the bike to your place .... *


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 25, 2019)

*April Fools is the first day of April,,5 pages for something in a box now that's a Thread Horder*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I knew, it couldn’t stay up too long.
> I’m glad you guys got a chance to enjoy it for a little while.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I knew, it couldn’t stay up too long.
> I’m glad you guys got a chance to enjoy it for a little while.



fuc@$^%@!@#^*(**&^ did i miss it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Barto (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm out too much hype


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 25, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1084596



Some time today!! OLD MAN!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> View attachment 1084885[/QUOT


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2019)

this is like Christmas morn 1964 all over again....


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 25, 2019)

At this point, what’s in it for us....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 25, 2019)

A Grandchild


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

You’ve gotta be Shi++ing me!
I’ve waited less time to pass a 72 ounce steak through my A$$!



This better be good, you ——————————!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 25, 2019)

..."
Is this the big secret ?

 End this nonsense already."


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 25, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> ..."
> Is this the big secret ?
> 
> End this nonsense already."
> ...



Yeh end this. It's taking valuable time away from what I should be doing, which is spending money I can't afford to spend on vintage bicycle stuff.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 25, 2019)

Well he had my interest,,and after seeing all his bikes in yet another thread,,Who gives a RATS ASS ,about yet another bike that will sit in your living room ,your den,your bedroom,your kitchen and your bathroom .Perhaps ,,its yet another JC Higgins Color Flow,,Hook Line ,,and BIG SINKER???and now if our fellow Cabers want to see the real deal ,,click to whats happening ,right now, at Grand Rapids ,Ohio,where people sell .show,,and take pride in there stuff,,Mickey Mouse Poop like this thread makes me wonder


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 25, 2019)

I must be missing something here....are you guys messing with my head again?


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2019)

Did I miss something?


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 25, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> How's it go...a fool and his money soon part....




Whatever the deal was for the "mystery" bike is between seller and buyer.
Be happy another "cool" bike comes to the west coast for the locals to see at the various rides.
Any bitterness by you does not go over well for you and your attempted scheduled events.
Participate in other's events, and keep yourself on the good attitude, good karma side of things.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2019)

If it's something good, people don't usually give deals. He obviously got want he wanted. Sounds like somebody else also wanted it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 25, 2019)

Just don’t post a pic of you naked on the Aerocycle unless you now look like the person earlier today!


----------



## Boris (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't know what's coming. But this thread ain't hurtin' anything. If the guy's excited about what he's got coming, why try to take the lustre off it for him?


----------



## Boris (Oct 25, 2019)

...unless it's a leaf blower.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)

Boris said:


> ...unless it's a leaf blower.



al man Boris you you guessed it how did you know 


LO lo LO lo


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 25, 2019)

????


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey, come on dude!
I’ve only got nine lives.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, come on dude!
> I’ve only got nine lives.View attachment 1085291



nice Paul Grimm desert painting


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)

it did not come today maybe i will never get it


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Oct 26, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1085301



Agreed, show


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeez, I was hoping of the possibility,  one of the options I can think of as special, would be the blue Schwinn Paramount 3 wheeler that had been made for a Schwinn executive,  I'd saw on C/L near me and alerted the C/L-ebay thread, IDK like 3 years ago.  It was about $200 and like a town and country  3 wheeler, I did not rush for it rather, alerted B/C of the storage space they require. But, I neglected to save the information and photos in the ad. So, still wondering where it went along with it's entry into bike forums. I bet that bike was worth a good chunk of change yet, I couldn't see my self flipping it verses looking at it in my garage for more time than (collector's down side) reasonable.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 26, 2019)

I probably shouldn't reveal this but part of me is hoping that whatever is coming to you has actually been lost or destroyed. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Barto (Oct 26, 2019)

Ok, I’m back in -  but only cuz of Fords Mike’s posts!!!!  That’s it!!! (The guy hanging himself with the seat belt got a belly laugh out of me ) 
Ok, maybe this is a fun post and it fun to see members get riled up - lol
I’m going to order a jar of olives and create a post just like this something this one


----------



## vincev (Oct 26, 2019)

No fun allowed on the Cabe ! You will be deleted !........


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 26, 2019)

vincev said:


> No fun allowed on the Cabe ! You will be deleted !........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1085355



YA NO FUN IS RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shi@$#@^*())&%  if i knew people couldn,t handle it  I would have not started  this thread... I hope i am not going to be responsible for peoples  mental break down & suicidal threats... i can only imagine what might happen when it actually gets hear & i post a picture of if   JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN ON THE OLD CABE  LO lo LO lo LO


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2019)

Having fun, is what it’s all about.
We’re really in trouble, once we’ve lost our sense of humor.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 26, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> YA NO FUN IS RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shi@$#@^*())&%  if i knew people couldn,t handle it  I would have not started  this thread... I hope i am not going to be responsible for peoples  mental break down & suicidal threats... i can only imagine what might happen when it actually gets hear & i post a picture of if   JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN ON THE OLD CABE  LO lo LO lo LO



  Humm Now you're tempting. So, I think, biased on this response I just gotta ask: Is there any chance you've got protection? Like, in the least, Homeowner's personal liability insurance?* Ka-Ching!* >>> [Big grin]


----------



## vincev (Oct 26, 2019)

[ JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN ON THE OLD CABE  LO lo LO lo LO[/QUOTE]
Sadly,I think the "Old Cabe" died when the "Break Room" was taken down because of a few who asked to be let into the Break Room then cried instead of just being adult and leaving the Break room.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2019)

Damn Snowflakes!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 26, 2019)

Maybe this won't be removed [emoji16]




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 26, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Agreed, show


----------



## friendofthedevil (Oct 26, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Heavy handed moderation at work.




Hmmm... I obviously missed something good.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m not sure whether it’s fun or a waste of bandwidth but after all this if it’s not a truly mind blowing piece I know where the ignore button is!


----------



## Boris (Oct 26, 2019)

Don't want to step on HANDLE BAR HORDER'S toes, but If you think this thread is really something, just check out my "IT'S COMING" thread in the Lounge.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 26, 2019)

Im back...but not happy about it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 26, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Im back...but not happy about it.View attachment 1085482



how can you stay away


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 26, 2019)

At this point if it's not a train car full of NOS Huffman death bikes then it's going to be disappointing.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 26, 2019)

This is the most active uninformative thread ever. But fun none the less


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> After all the hype this better be a full boogie, deluxe, prewar ballooner or I'm going to be seriously disappointed!



Yeah! ME TOO!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 26, 2019)

Boris said:


> View attachment 1085548



I believe this thread is starting to have too much fun. Is this lady involved in politics ??


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 26, 2019)

It came!!!!![emoji2]
Finally the mystery is over, and well worth the wait. 



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 26, 2019)

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 26, 2019)

Boris said:


> View attachment 1085548



i like her


----------



## lounging (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Wheeler (Oct 27, 2019)

Over and Out!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 27, 2019)

..........


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 28, 2019)

Apparently delivered by seller riding it...must have had problems.



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 28, 2019)

HERE IT IS!
https://time.com/5712500/popeyes-chicken-sandwich-back/


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m calling fake news


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2019)

Stay calm, be brave and wait for the signs.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2019)

Is it the rapture?  

 that wasn't supposed to happen until 2021!


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fattyre (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh the new classifieds app with buyer seller ratings and customer reviews? It's here?!?!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 29, 2019)

............


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 29, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Oh the new classifieds app with buyer seller ratings and customer reviews? It's here?!?!




?


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 29, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> ?



Rumors... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/buyer-beware-latin-caveat-emptor.160930/page-2#post-1088468.     The IT'S coming thread really feels like social media. Or maybe it's the new it movie? Or maybe it's nothing and we've all been had.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## rickyd (Oct 29, 2019)

I love this thread hope it never shows


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## kreika (Oct 29, 2019)

This is a really big deal.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 29, 2019)

Gabbo?


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2019)

Reminds me of the time when they decided to rename a few of the long established major streets in Portland.
There was this small-time call-in radio station with a kindly older host (Mary) who had been the married to the man who started the station years ago, but he had since passed away.
The audience was mainly a bunch peculiar old retirees.
Anyway.....
Since the audience already hated us, my friend and I decided we would pretend to have two separate movements going to rename another existing street in Portland.
His movement would have the name changed to "Liberace Blvd." and mine would be "Wayne Newton Blvd."
For weeks we promoted our individual upcoming rallies, and argued why each one of ours would be the better choice.
Again, this went on FOR WEEKS!!!!!
When the big day finally did arrive, we called in, and Mary asked how our rallies went?
"Oh those?, we said, we went to the "Robert Wagner Film Festival" instead".


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2019)

...then there was the time Rocky and Bullwinkle were herding worms from the Lazy Jay Ranch across the country (also for weeks on end), foiling every attempt by Boris and Natasha to rustle those worms. (Method of herding was pounding walking sticks on the ground).
Again, this went on for weeks as the episodes dragged on and on.
Then one day, Rocky, Bullwinkle, and the worms came to the edge of a cliff, the worms all popped out and fell, to what can only be assumed to be their imminent demise.
And that's how the saga closed. The end.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 29, 2019)

Put your prize where your memes are...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

login today at 7.00 pst  for the big reveal.... i will post pics :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 29, 2019)

WOW! @cyclingday gone..........I should have taken a screenshot....I tried to like it and it wouldn't let me.....


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeah, I’m just jerking the chain a bit.
No malice intended.
Just having some fun, at my own expense.
Sometimes I just feel like a nut.
I’ll clean up my act now.
PS. I am genuinely looking forward to The Hoarders big reveal.
We all pretty much know, what it is, but I’m still just happy for him.
It’s always cool, when dreams come true.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2019)

I may not get real excited unless it is a 10's bike with a Steffey on it..... But I'll still try.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Oct 29, 2019)

... and stay away from the brown acid.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

waited & searched 10 years to find my dream bike... the one & only 1935  schwinn aerocycle  the crown  jewel of my collection..... and YES it will be in my bed with me  tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 29, 2019)

all this for that scrap iron


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

the rest of the parts are still on their way


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

THE STIG said:


> all this for that scrap iron



one man,s trash is another man,s treasure


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats HBH! That’s a once in a lifetime bike for most !!


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2019)

Boris said:


> Reminds me of the time when they decided to rename a few of the long established major streets in Portland.
> There was this small-time call-in radio station with a kindly older host (Mary) who had been the married to the man who started the station years ago, but he had since passed away.
> The audience was mainly a bunch peculiar old retirees.
> Anyway.....
> ...



You need to go back to making reflectors.


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> waited & searched 10 years to find my dream bike... the one & only 1935  schwinn aerocycle  the crown  jewel of my collection..... and YES it will be in my bed with me  tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:View attachment 1087699
> 
> View attachment 1087702
> 
> ...



Glad to see it came ! I did after seeing it !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 29, 2019)

Your sleeping with it?
Hmm... Please post the video.. hahahahahha


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 29, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Your sleeping with it?
> Hmm... Please post the video.. hahahahahha




um... no


----------



## mike j (Oct 29, 2019)

Big Congratulations on a phenomenal bike. Next time you might want to hold out a little longer & build a little enthusiasm in the crew. Seriously, a lot of fun and a great Happy Ending, enjoy!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 29, 2019)

Ahhhh, so it came and I missed it!

Well, I'm glad you got it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Your sleeping with it?
> Hmm... Please post the video.. hahahahahha



you never sleep with your bicycles??????? what kind of collector are you LO lo LO lo LO..... if you,re going to be in the hobby  you need to be in all the way


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 29, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> waited & searched 10 years to find my dream bike... the one & only 1935  schwinn aerocycle  the crown  jewel of my collection..... and YES it will be in my bed with me  tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:View attachment 1087699
> 
> View attachment 1087702
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 29, 2019)

I thought I already revealed this bike on post 90 something before the mods removed it. No surprises here, just another Schwinn


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2019)

Ahhh,I can finally sleep at night !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

can i be part of the club now


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 29, 2019)

I have to give it to the Horder. He has a good sense of humor and never let any comment get under his skin. Were all just having fun man.

Congratulations on a great bike. I must admit that the Aerocycle is the only Schwinn that I would own.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2019)

What, no naked lady?
Just kidding!
It looks great, Richard!
Congratulations!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 29, 2019)

I was on the Cabe when it went down earlier today and briefly wondered if your reveal crashed the site!

Congrats on a great find!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 29, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> I have to give it to the Horder. He has a good sense of humor and never let any comment get under his skin. Were all just having fun man.
> 
> Congratulations on a great bike. I must admit that the Aerocycle is the only Schwinn that I would own.



the cabe is a good place to be....a good clean hobby with great people... i like to have funnnnn with you guy,s..... most of the people on hear i consider my friends & i,ve never even met them thank,s guy,s


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 29, 2019)

Ironically this bike seat arrived today and yes, I'll be sleeping with it.
Congratulations on your Schwinn. That is an amazing survivor in excellent shape (not as good as her![emoji16]) to be 3/4 century old! 




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 29, 2019)

Here's a good article about it...

It is quite valuable. I'd call my insurance company tomorrow!






						Balloon Tire (1933-1962) -
					

Balloon Tire; Schwinn; Shelby; Monark; Iver Johnson; Columbia; Western Flyer; Dayton; Fleetwood; Firestone; Hiawatha; Arrow; Speedline; Airflo; Super Mobike; Aerocycle; Super Deluxe; Autocycle; Phantom; Zep; Hawthorne; Wards; Robin; Skylark; Bluebird




					vintageamericanbicycles.com
				




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats on finding your dream bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 29, 2019)

All joking aside... I'm curious how many are left? Wonder what it cost new...apparently a lot back then during the Great Depression!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> waited & searched 10 years to find my dream bike... the one & only 1935  schwinn aerocycle  the crown  jewel of my collection..... and YES it will be in my bed with me  tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:View attachment 1087699
> 
> View attachment 1087702
> 
> ...



Nice bike. Is this the one that was on Ebay for $25k? V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 30, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike. Is this the one that was on Ebay for $25k? V/r Shawn



yes same bike that was on ebay... made personal deal outside of ebay for a little over half that..... bike was also offered here


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2019)

Want no more, Grasshopper!



You have snatched the pebble from my hand.
You have walked across rice paper without leaving a mark.
Look for, you cannot be seen.
Listen for, you cannot be heard.
Welcome to the club my friend.
Now, it is time for you to go out and spread the word, the four B’s.
Schwinn Built Bicycles are Best.
Now, we know, those are fighting words, and we expect you to use good judgment and restraint, but you have been well trained, so now take your Aerocycle, and go out there and get em!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 30, 2019)

Such a great picture Marty! You can totally see the desire in Hoarder's eyes. And only a couple months later he has his own. Awesome! Congrats Hoarder!


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2019)

Very cool! Great score and congratulations. For many you have reached the top of the mountain, and the view must be epic. Enjoy!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 30, 2019)

I assume you washed your sheets?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy for you, man. She be real pretty!!


----------



## then8j (Oct 30, 2019)

”Now, it is time for you to go out and spread the word, the four B’s.
Schwinn Built Bicycles are Best.”

I like the idea of the 4B’s......... I count 3 what is the other one? Broken


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 30, 2019)

Did she still respect you in the morning? Or did she sneak out when you were still sleeping?!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2019)

then8j said:


> ”Now, it is time for you to go out and spread the word, the four B’s.
> Schwinn Built Bicycles are Best.”
> 
> I like the idea of the 4B’s......... I count 3 what is the other one? Broken




Ha!
3 B’s,
My mistake!
I’ll let Master Po know.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 30, 2019)

No...4 B's...Schwinn built bicycles are best in bed[emoji8]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 30, 2019)

pop a wheelie


----------



## Mark Mattei (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats big guy! Here’s where it all started. And that’s no tank, it’s a “Receptacle for Bicycle”.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 30, 2019)

i,m going to miss this thread... i had a lot of fun hope you guy,s did too thank for all the fun and  kind words................................................................


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i,m going to miss this thread... i had a lot of fun hope you guy,s did too thank for all the fun and  kind words................................................................




Start a separate thread with some good close up shots of the bike. Also take the crusty tires off and put some tires on it that you can ride--the best part of owning an Aerocycle! V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 31, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Start a separate thread with some good close up shots of the bike. Also take the crusty tires off and put some tires on it that you can ride--the best part of owning an Aerocycle! V/r Shawn



i had him put new tires on it as part of the deal..... so i would be able to enjoy it


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 31, 2019)

What batteries does it use?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> What batteries does it use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




These used a round No. 6, 1.5v, drycell. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Oct 31, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> These used a round No. 6, 1.5v, drycell. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1088596
> 
> View attachment 1088597




I saw this and immediately thought how would you replace that dinosaur.....but dang they still make them?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 31, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1084425



 Showed this to her and all she said was "I'm calling Copake" and laughed!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 1, 2019)

kreika said:


> I saw this and immediately thought how would you replace that dinosaur.....but dang they still make them?
> View attachment 1088617



There are some eBay sellers who sell "refillable" ones. They are PVC plastic with a scanned label so it looks old/original but you can put a modern D cell inside. Some I saw are for two batteries (3volts) replacing two A #6 antiques.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 1, 2019)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Showed this to her and all she said was "I'm calling Copake" and laughed!




Smart wife...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> There are some eBay sellers who sell "refillable" ones. They are PVC plastic with a scanned label so it looks old/original but you can put a modern D cell inside. Some I saw are for two batteries (3volts) replacing two A #6 antiques.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk







This is one of those rechargeable type.
I don’t have it hooked up yet.
My bike still has its original armored wire harness, so I didn’t want to mess with that to get the lights working.
I may just hook up the horn someday, since that feature is the most fun to use anyway.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm a retired electronic technician for 43 years. I don't know about the old bikes, although I have lots of appreciation for them. Armored wire... I assume cloth covered wire? You can still buy it.
I'm trying to learn about the bikes. If they used two A 1.5v batteries then everything would be 3 volts.
Just like old cars on 6 volts (pre 12v) then the old bikes for things to work properly on that low voltage resistance gets important. Connections and wiring low resistance and better contact gets important.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2019)

*Richard here is my musical reference on this thread .......*

*All in all ... it's another Schwinn on the wall ... 

Congrats on this awesome machine ... Hope to see it soon .. 

Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------

